# 63 F at Night too cold?



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

I apologize if this is a repeat thread. I searched "temperature" and "cold" but didn't get the answer I was looking for, so here goes:

Hubby turns the heaters off at night to save on $$ and it gets down to about 63 F. I get up at 430 am for work and get the house back up to 69 F. So far they seem ok with the temp, not fluffed up anymore than usual (they always get a little puffy when they are sleeping). Behaving the same during the day. I cover their cages and they are out of drafts, just feels cold to me, and I just want to see if it is too cold. I read somewhere online that as long as they are dry and out of a draft they adjust to colder temperatures... is this true?


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Good question. 

Tonight I've been concerned about the temp in my home as well. My :tiel4: lost some weight and I'm worried. She has been molting and I know that molting can cause weight loss but I know that cold can do it too. So I'm worried. She is covered pretty well and the temp in my house is 71 F at night and 73 F in the day time. Its been like this since the winter started. I was talking to a friend of mine today and she was telling me that she thought that tiels adjusted to the temp kept in the house. 

I'm interested in reading other people's advice and input but 63 seems a little bit cold for a tiel to me. How long have they been at 63 F?


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't think that's too cold as long as their cage is covered from drafts. We have pretty drastic temperatures around here. The other day it was Min 9C (48F), max 40C (104F). We get all the way down to -5C (23F) in winter, and never use heating/air con at night. It wouldn't get that cold inside though. I figure if I'm not not feeling cold, she probably wouldn't be either.


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Beauty spent the last 12 years of his life in our kitchen without any extra heating at night and he had lost a lot of feathers prior to this. He never seemed to be any worse for it. The only time he felt cold was if we were in the garden on a 'fresh' day when he would shiver if on the table. He couldn't fly and he would make his own way in or out of the kitchen if he thought he was missing something. If he was on the table I would put him on the floor and he would make his own way back in. If he was already wandering around foraging he would go in himself. I don't think a normal bird with a full plumage would have any problems at 63f. They will just puff their feathers up to trap air and stay warm that way.


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

BabyMoo said:


> Good question.
> 
> Tonight I've been concerned about the temp in my home as well. My :tiel4: lost some weight and I'm worried. She has been molting and I know that molting can cause weight loss but I know that cold can do it too. So I'm worried. She is covered pretty well and the temp in my house is 71 F at night and 73 F in the day time. Its been like this since the winter started. I was talking to a friend of mine today and she was telling me that she thought that tiels adjusted to the temp kept in the house.
> 
> I'm interested in reading other people's advice and input but 63 seems a little bit cold for a tiel to me. How long have they been at 63 F?


About a week or so they have been at this temp! Just to error on the side of caution I'm ordering heated perches, paranoia is getting the best of me...lol.... on the bonus side I love getting stuff for my tiels, just another excuse to pamper them~!


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

joaniekay21 said:


> About a week or so they have been at this temp! Just to error on the side of caution I'm ordering heated perches, paranoia is getting the best of me...lol.... on the bonus side I love getting stuff for my tiels, just another excuse to pamper them~!


Those perches scare me. I have heat lamps I got from the reptile section. I have white uv for the day and infrared for the night . I got very low wattage ( only 60) and the general light so it just makes a warm spot in the cage they can go to if they want but if they don't there is no way for them to be over heated.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Low temperatures aren't as dangerous as sudden changes in temperatures (for example drafts). If they're acclimated to the temperature, they should be fine. That said, I'm not sure where the lower limit is for cockatiel tolerance.


----------



## 4tiels (Feb 16, 2011)

I keep the temperature in my house from 72-73 degrees year round for my babies <3


----------

